# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  تعديل جديد لقيمة نصاب السرقة الحدية

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
المنشور الجنائي رقم (2) لسنة 2013م

الموضوع : تعديل قيمة نصاب السرقة الحدية

اصدر سعادة رئيس القضاء محمد حمد احمد ابوسن بتاريخ 5/3/2013م المنشور الجنائئ رقم (2) لسنة 2013م والذي بموجبه تم تعديل قيمة نصاب السرقة الحدية الي مبلغ ثلاثة الف جنيه بالعملة السارية وقت اصداره للمنشور وحث بوجوب تقويم المال المسروق بوساطة بينة مكتملة النصاب من ذوي الاختصاص والخبرة علي ان ينظر في تقويم المال المسروق الي قيمته يوم السرقة عملا برأي جمهور الفقهاء
ووجه رئيس القضاء العمل بهذا المنشور اعتبارا من 5/3/2013م علي ان يسري التعديل علي كل القضايا المنظورة امام المحاكم بمختلف مراحل الدعاوي وطعونها بما في ذلك التأييد والمراجعة امام المحكمة العليا.
*

----------

